# here they come!!!



## springtimeamanita (Feb 20, 2013)

morel season is almost here in Norcal! My wife &amp; i have been hunting every kind of mushroom for 3 years now. we're still kinda newbies but we're super careful &amp; we've had a blast! We just started doing some regular work for a logging co. &amp; they gave us exclusive permission to hunt 50 acres of a burn site in Manton! We're super excited! We've never hunted morels in the woods before. We've found morels every year for the last 3 years around march 20th but only in landscaping bark in Red Bluff where we live. (in the Norcal valley so the elevation is low. like 300-400 ft). Manton is around 2000 feet elevation so i'm not sure when to start hunting. II'll do some research. does anyone have any advice? We wish you all productive hunting!


----------



## judt (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi. I've been a shrromer for around 15 yrs now and i live at 3200 ft. We don't usually see them up here until around mid- april but i think this year is going to be early due to rain/snowfall amounts and temps. If I were you, I would start checking it out now. I found some falsies at 2600 feet yesterday so......... what a great place to hunt, you two are going to score big! Have fun! If you need anyone to help pick them all, msg me! Please!!! Happy Hunting.


----------



## springtimeamanita (Feb 20, 2013)

hi judt! welllllll... sorry, we've already got a group going &amp; i'm trying to control my greed as it is. we went up to the property &amp; buddied up to the guy who owns the next property over. he said we could hunt his property too! he's rebuilding after the burn. he's a grumpy ex-cop &amp; he said he'd chase off any trespassers. PERFECT! we walked the up &amp; down the logged property &amp; didn't see any shrooms whatsoever. it was pretty chilly still. we'll be checking often. Thanks for the guidance 
I noticed on another sight that someone recently found morels at 6000 feet up near mt. shasta. whats up with that?! what area do you live in? dont tell me if you dont want. i live in red bluff at the top of the norcal valley floor. i haven't seen any morels down here yet. then again we've had very little rain. my chanterelle spots didn't fruit either. Usually we get a lot of springtime amanitas here in april so i'm really hoping we get some some more rain so they show up


----------



## judt (Mar 24, 2013)

I live in Weed but hunt all over. You lucky dog! You guys should do great out there. Morels at 6000? Ya, maybe but doubtful and not until sometime in June if they were lucky! With the rain the last few days and warmer temps they should be popping in your neck of the woods anytime now. Like I said, I found some false morels a few days back at 2000 ft. Still no redbuds blooming either and that is always a sign that they are here. So, I sit here impatiently waiting for the beginning of the season. Do you pick boletes also? I love them and they are so fun to find. Plus they look cute in gravies! lol Wishing you the best of morel seasons! If you change your mind on that burn area,....you know who to message, right? 
Have fun!
judt


----------



## springtimeamanita (Feb 20, 2013)

here's where i saw that morel near mt shasta. http://morelhunters.com/ someone claims to have seen 1 right by you too! is that you? i'll bet you've got great hunting up there! isnt there a lot of high desertt too though? we've driven thru on i5 quite a bit.My wife &amp; i love boletes! we've never hunted them specifically tho... Wait, yes we did! we went up near lassen last july 4th looking for butter boletes but it was a bust. we found a cpl kings out near arcata on the coast last sept too. but we were there for chanterelles. we really did well that trip. anyway, no morels yet but its raining today so heres hopin


----------



## springtimeamanita (Feb 20, 2013)

oh, hey i just remembered the first time we found a butter bolete. it was our first mushroom hunt ever. the day before we were excited that we found &amp; identified a slippery jack bolete. so we ate it that night and our excitement dropped sharply  the next day we went to the same spot &amp; we were finding white chanterelles like crazy! we found a HUGE butter bolete &amp; we thought "yuck" but it was so beautiful &amp; crazy how it stained that we kept it just for fun. later that night we identified it &amp; tried it. WOW! it was delish but i think that was the only 1 we've ever found.


----------



## candy cap (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Springtime,
Please let me know when you start finding morels in your area. I'm about 3 hours South of Lake Tahoe, so I really don't have the time to make frequent "check to see if they're up yet" trips. I'm hoping they'll start popping in the next few weeks.
I've been out here for 3 years and have only found 1 morel, while out looking for spring boletes last year. Back in MN I had my fav "spots" and boy do I miss that. 
Anyway, thanks so much for the future reports and good luck picking!

Candy Cap


----------



## springtimeamanita (Feb 20, 2013)

file:///C:/Users/jadeandbonny/Downloads/IMG951248%20(1).jpg

file:///C:/Users/jadeandbonny/Downloads/IMG951249.jpg

My friend in shasta lake city found (15 min above redding) just found a bunch in his neighbors driveway! he found em ystrdy. . those r the only morels ive heard of so far around here. Hey candy cap, the candy cap mushroom is 1 of the few mushrooms ive never found! i bought some powdered candy cap at Far West Fungi in SF but havent used it yet. Ive found a million rust colored milk caps &amp; i always get excited thennnnnn... disappointed  do u find them much? any tips?


----------



## springtimeamanita (Feb 20, 2013)

well, i guess those links only work if u opy &amp; paste them. sorry. i stink at technology type stuff


----------



## candy cap (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I haven't copied/pasted yet but I'll try. (I also stink at tech). Yes, I've found tons of candy caps the past few years. I'd say anywhere on the NorCal/Oregon/Wash coast is your best bet. They grow with both oak and pine but I don't know how far inland their range extends? Sounds like you're too far East?
I'm planning to hit the Sierra sometime next week in hopes I'll find some morels. Wish me luck and thanks again for keeping me posted!


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

anybody still in here? I'm in Reno and looking for at least a window to be expecting the mushrooms. We went by evening temps where i grew up in Indiana but w/ different soil and elevation I don't know what to expect. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

